# Iranian Kangaroo Court Gives Americans 8 Years



## Marauder06 (Aug 20, 2011)

Remember those hikers who got rolled up in Iraq by some Iranian forces?  They just got sentenced to 8 years.  Based on the timing of the trials, I was kind of thinking that they'd get slammed with some massive sentence like 20+ years, then get released for "time served" (2 years) as part of a humanitarian gesture tied into Ramadan.  Guess I was wrong.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44212736/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/?gt1=43001


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 20, 2011)

Very difficult to figure out what the Iranians leaders are up too.   They may think that they will get more political mileage with this.   I guess we can keep our fingers crossed that they will release them much earlier.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2011)

We need to roll some Iranians and claim they strayed into Afghanistan, then offer a trade.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 20, 2011)

SOWT said:


> We need to roll some Iranians and claim they strayed into Afghanistan, then offer a trade.


 
Good point, maybe we already have a few, they want back.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2011)

I hate these clowns, I really do. They are forcing me to root for Stupid because I can't stomach rooting for Iran.

And you know how much I hate Stupid.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 20, 2011)

Iran will still end up releasing them in a couple weeks or a month down the road.  They will want to show the world how generous they are.

It's the same game as North Korea likes to play.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Iran will still end up releasing them in a couple weeks or a month down the road. They will want to show the world how generous they are.
> 
> It's the same game as North Korea likes to play.


Who knows... they just might keep those two for the full 8, maybe even 6.  Hell even if they only serve half-time they'd be pretty pissed off.  Can you imagine the anger they might feel towards the US if we can't get those two released?  I'm not advocating going to war over these two, don't get me wrong.  I'm sure they'll start pumping someone to do a diplomatic mission over there (i.e. Jesse Jackson, President Clinton, etc.)  Maybe Iran intends to really to stick it to 'em and see where it leads.


----------



## JBS (Aug 21, 2011)

I think we should be willing to fight for our citizens under circumstances like these.

This is one of those things I love about the British; if you screw with their people they will roll a convoy of tanks down your main street in broad daylight, ram through the brick prison wall and get them out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, this is how the game is played.    If you're a hostage of a legit foreign government, the chances of you coming home safely (eventually) are very high.  The Iranians know they have something of value, and are waiting to extract the maximum value before they return it.

I hope that this "extra time" our guys are being held translates into more profit from the book they write when they get released.


----------

